# Tangential dermal excision



## j.berkshire (Aug 28, 2009)

Can someone please direct me to a code to use for "Tangential excision of full-thickness dermal injury approximately 43.5 sq cm.?"  The patient had an antecubital full-thickness dermal extravasation injury.
Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 29, 2009)

Could we see the op note?


----------



## j.berkshire (Aug 31, 2009)

Here is a portion.  The operation was:  1. Tangential excision of full thickness dermal injury approximately 43.5 sq. cm., 2. Placement of negative pressure wound therapy VAC dressing.
Indication:The patient was initially seen in the hospital for a full thickness dermal extravasation injury.  The patient was found to have full thickness dermal injury.

There's the ususal surgical prep  description followed by:  "The left antecubital fossa fullthickness dermal injury was tangentially excised using a 15 blade scalpel.  The sharp surgical excision and debridement was performed using a combination of 15 blade scalpel and Metzenbaum scissors."  
Thanks.


----------

